# Software Build v10.0 2019.32.11.1 d39e85a (10/1/2019)



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

New incoming build - just downloaded, will update here after install is complete.

EDIT - Nothing new in the release notes, just a fix/patch build to .11.


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

Hopefully the next update tells you what the next up date is for so you can choose to postpone installing if it disables something


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

TheHairyOne said:


> Hopefully the next update tells you what the next up date is for so you can choose to postpone installing if it disables something


Indeed - after download and before install I knew the number, not the features, but the build number yes. Screen shows progress doing the install, currently at 60%.

This is a bit weird, both cars got it at the same time. I received a notification that Niko had a SW download. I opened my app, saw the install button and clicked it, but I was on the ST - the other car. Didn't realize it until I opened the app again, so then started on the second car. Never have they both received releases this quick and this early.









Interesting note - SW install was up to 80% when it reverted back to 40% and now it even shows a reboot is in progress during the install. A lot of good information they are giving us here.


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

Cool there’s a 80% on my phone, didn’t realize it did that now.


----------



## akidesir (Apr 1, 2018)

same release notes as 32.11,


----------



## JTV (Oct 2, 2019)

Just installed the update here in the UK. Noticed it showed the % progression and status; e.g. rebooting which is much better. Must be a patch as nothing I noticed was new.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

GDN said:


> Interesting note - SW install was up to 80% when it reverted back to 40% and now it even shows a reboot is in progress during the install. A lot of good information they are giving us here


My 32.10 install did precisely this. Worried the hell out of me when it said "rebooting", but the install resumed in short order and completed without issue.

I'm installing 32.11.1 now. I wholeheartedly agree with someone's earlier statement, why not show release notes pre-install so that we can make an informed install/don't install decision. Of course, I know I'm gonna install immediately anyway. But there might be someone out the with more patience/sense than me.


----------



## Didgie (Aug 26, 2019)

V10, AP & NoAP works better and much reduced phantom breaking too  ... Got 32.11.1 today, looks like just bug fixes (still not allowed Smart Summon in Europe :-( , considering moving to US!)


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Discovered "Sentry" inhibits the update but finally got it done. Now testing:









Bob Wilson

ps. Halloween is a popular holiday in the USA when we give sugar treats to kiddies.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Tested "Vent" and found:

Lowers four windows ~2" (4 cm) and closes the windows too.
Untested, if the windows were left down manually, does closing using vent raise them all to closed?
If the windows are manually down different distances, does "vent" raise them to the same height or lower them about ~2" from the starting position?
Turning on "climate" does not close the 'vent' mode windows. They work independently.
Untested, if it starts to rain, will the windows close?
Does it detect objects intruded into the cabin with or without sentry?
The ability to let the solar heated cabin air out will reduce subsequent A/C costs. However, it is more useful if it also handles random rain showers by closing the vented windows.

I favor having "conditioning" also close the vents especially after about a 30-60 second delay. This allows the initial A/C to help vent the hot cabin air. But after the cold air flow begins, the outside air can reduce effectiveness of A/C.

Bob Wilson


----------



## kataleen (Jan 28, 2019)

The icon on the app also serves as window status. If you lock the car and any window is down, the icon will say "Close". If all windows are closed, it will say "Vent".
Pressing close, will close all windows regardless of how much they are open.


----------



## kataleen (Jan 28, 2019)

bwilson4web said:


> ps. Halloween is a popular holiday in the USA when we give sugar treats to kiddies.


...or steal those same treats while they're sleeping (works better when they're our kids)


----------



## rrollens (Sep 10, 2017)

Anyone having issues with Bluetooth? Not sure if this is a Model 3 software issue or a new Android v9 update issue. Both updates happened at around the same time.


----------



## kataleen (Jan 28, 2019)

No issues with phone key. 
Not using Bluetooth for audio so can’t say about that.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

bwilson4web said:


> Tested "Vent" and found:
> 
> Lowers four windows ~2" (4 cm) and closes the windows too.
> Untested, if the windows were left down manually, does closing using vent raise them all to closed?
> ...


If any window is open, then the button will close them al no matter where their position. Vent will open them all a few inches. 
I tested a few versions ago last week, but tried vent in the rain...the windows did not re-close. Of course I only had a minute or two of patience... I can see them adding this feature eventually, or also arguing that it is dangerous to unexpectedly close windows if someone or an animal has a finger/paw in there. Would need a loud beep and message on display that windows will be closing in 10.. 9.. 8...


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

JWardell said:


> If any window is open, then the button will close them al no matter where their position. Vent will open them all a few inches.
> I tested a few versions ago last week, but tried vent in the rain...the windows did not re-close. Of course I only had a minute or two of patience... I can see them adding this feature eventually, or also arguing that it is dangerous to unexpectedly close windows if someone or an animal has a finger/paw in there. Would need a loud beep and message on display that windows will be closing in 10.. 9.. 8...


An additional note, this button will do nothing if you are driving. You get a message that the car must be in park to use the feature.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Thanks for the 'vent' update.

So I drove 116 miles each way to "Damn Yankees Whiskey Bar" (*) in Heflin AL:

235 mi (392 km) 100% charge - rated at 240 mi (384 km) but the temperature was above 95F (35C). Most recent 100% charges showed 237-238 mi (379-381 km). Car is 6 months old with 13,500 mi (21,600 km).
Calm lane following.
Left curving, dashed line entering intersections from driver side seem to cause indecision requiring taking manual control.
Pictures to follow but this restaurant/bar has a two-headed, L2 charger: 207 VAC @30 A. I added an extra 25 miles while eating but out of an abundance of caution, stopped at a SuperCharger for ~3-5 minutes to get a 35 mi buffer.

Two of the employees have new, Toyota Prius Primes. They loved my license plate, 199MPG, and holder, "Kiss My Amps".

Bob Wilson

* - Yankees are from North of the 
Mason Dixon line. Damn Yankees stay.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

JWardell said:


> it is dangerous to unexpectedly close windows if someone or an animal has a finger/paw in there. Would need a loud beep and message on display


I wish my dog could read to get her nose out of the window before I closed them 🐕‍🦺


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Here is the curved, dashed lane lines entering an intersection from the left triggers a strong, right-turn response:





In this clip, there are two cars in front. The lead car (unseen) brakes to take a sharp left turn. My lead car brakes and begins to drift to right lane. But AutoPilot brakes hard (surprise but reasonable) but fails to accelerate to resume original following distance to lead vehicle.





You can get a rough idea of distance by watching the width of the leading vehicle change.

Bob Wilson


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Maybe they're standard in Alabama, but I don't recall ever seeing and intersection lane marking like that in New York (where I live now) or California (where I grew up). For one thing, there are two dashed lines that cross! I'm not surprised the car gets confused for a moment. If that kind of marking is common in Alabama, then that's one of those regionalisms FSD will need to learn.

The second one seems within the range of normal human driving to me. The car ahead behaves a little weirdly (brakes and drifts back and forth a bit without signalling). There's a reason two cars in front, sure, but it's not driving "by the book." (For one thing, signal to change lanes. And dude--just wait for a couple of seconds for the frontmost car to turn!) Giving it a bit more space for a while seems OK to me.


----------



## Rye3 (Jun 22, 2018)

We have intersections like this in MI. Each software update will yield different results from autopilot when driving across them. Sometimes it's speed dependent. Slower speeds can sometimes create a response where the car wants to follow the dotted lines instead of tracking in the appropriate lane.



DocScott said:


> Maybe they're standard in Alabama, but I don't recall ever seeing and intersection lane marking like that in New York (where I live now) or California (where I grew up). For one thing, there are two dashed lines that cross! I'm not surprised the car gets confused for a moment. If that kind of marking is common in Alabama, then that's one of those regionalisms FSD will need to learn.
> 
> The second one seems within the range of normal human driving to me. The car ahead behaves a little weirdly (brakes and drifts back and forth a bit without signalling). There's a reason two cars in front, sure, but it's not driving "by the book." (For one thing, signal to change lanes. And dude--just wait for a couple of seconds for the frontmost car to turn!) Giving it a bit more space for a while seems OK to me.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

DocScott said:


> Maybe they're standard in Alabama, . . .


Mississippi has 90 degree, intersections on some 4-lane, divided highways that may or may not have a straight, dashed lane line on the right hand side along with a solid curved lane marker that continues to the crossing road. If the straight, dashed lane line is missing, AutoPilot is quite happy to 'split the difference' and head for the far side, ditch. Mississippi is the only State I've seen this out of Alabama, Tennessee, Arkansas, Oklahoma, and Texas.



DocScott said:


> The second one seems within the range of normal human driving to me. . . .


Agreed and upon further reflection, it reminds me of on early AutoPilot crash into a firetruck when a leading car changed lane and the Tesla did not avoid hitting the rear of the fire truck.

There are a number of flat-bed and full trailers in a local parking lot. I plan to test their detection first at night and later during the day by driving towards them at 90 degrees. Not quite the same as the two known, fatal AutoPilot crashes, enough to see if the earlier pattern still holds:

Those with 'skirts' under the body are frequently detected and the car auto-stops.
Those without skirts are not detected.
The rear bogey wheels are always detected.
Bob Wilson


----------



## Kevinkan (Mar 27, 2019)

After installed V10 2019.32.11. the smart summon have error message " an issue ws encoutered when reading camera data" and last night with another update of V10 2019.32.11.1, i thought problem going to be fix, but it still the same ..

Have anyone have the same problem?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

bwilson4web said:


> Here is the curved, dashed lane lines entering an intersection from the left triggers a strong, right-turn response:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DocScott said:


> Maybe they're standard in Alabama, but I don't recall ever seeing and intersection lane marking like that in New York (where I live now) or California (where I grew up). For one thing, there are two dashed lines that cross! I'm not surprised the car gets confused for a moment. If that kind of marking is common in Alabama, then that's one of those regionalisms FSD will need to learn.
> 
> The second one seems within the range of normal human driving to me. The car ahead behaves a little weirdly (brakes and drifts back and forth a bit without signalling). There's a reason two cars in front, sure, but it's not driving "by the book." (For one thing, signal to change lanes. And dude--just wait for a couple of seconds for the frontmost car to turn!) Giving it a bit more space for a while seems OK to me.


I recall seeing some kind of dashed line in a few intersections in Northern California (I can't say for sure whether I've seen them cross, though). I sometimes get confused by them! 😳 I do appreciate them when I'm turning, however.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

bwilson4web said:


> Here is the curved, dashed lane lines entering an intersection from the left triggers a strong, right-turn response:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has the usage part of the autopilot manual changed? I wouldn't be too concerned about it's behavior in either of these instances, as it's clearly not the type of roads of what I understand the autopilot to be able to function correctly on. But maybe they've changed the wording.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

sduck said:


> Has the usage part of the autopilot manual changed? I wouldn't be too concerned about it's behavior in either of these instances, as it's clearly not the type of roads of what I understand the autopilot to be able to function correctly on. But maybe they've changed the wording.


For quite a while, the wording on TACC and Autosteer has been different, even though we tend to lump them both together as AP.

TACC says: "Traffic-Aware Cruise Control is primarily intended for driving on dry, straight roads, such as highways and freeways. It should not be used on city streets."

Autosteer says (in part--there's more dire warnings): "Warning: Autosteer is intended only for use on highways and limited-access roads with a fully attentive driver...Do not use Autosteer on city streets, in constructions zones, or in areas where pedestrians or bicycles may be present."

I think the cases shown might arguably be within the use case of TACC. They're not within the use case of Autosteer. So I agree that any strange Autosteer behavior in that circumstance shouldn't be surprising. TACC should work fine, though. And in fact, that's pretty much what those video show.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

DocScott said:


> Maybe they're standard in Alabama, but I don't recall ever seeing and intersection lane marking like that in New York (where I live now) or California (where I grew up).


They're pretty standard in Indiana, especially when you have 2-3 left turn lanes at an intersection to ensure everyone stays in their lane and doesn't drift to another one, potentially cutting someone off. I have not seen how the self-driving feature works with them since I use it primarily on the interstate.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

Kevinkan said:


> After installed V10 2019.32.11. the smart summon have error message " an issue ws encoutered when reading camera data" and last night with another update of V10 2019.32.11.1, i thought problem going to be fix, but it still the same ..
> 
> Have anyone have the same problem?


No, but I'm wondering if your cameras may have been covered with condensation or something. Similar to the message I receive in the morning when the car is covered in condensation and autopilot is not available.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

DocScott said:


> For quite a while, the wording on TACC and Autosteer has been different, even though we tend to lump them both together as AP.
> 
> TACC says: "Traffic-Aware Cruise Control is primarily intended for driving on dry, straight roads, such as highways and freeways. It should not be used on city streets."
> 
> ...


I agree with the interpretation and it makes sense Tesla would say that. But they don't do anything to try to prevent you from using them in situations where they say it shouldn't be used. I'm also not sure you don't need to have the same level of vigilance on the Freeway as you do on City Streets. I bet I disengage more on the freeway than I do on suburb streets (excluding turns and when I have to stop at intersections.) There is one spot on my drive on the freeway where there is a tight curve and zero shoulder with a guardrail. I have let autopilot do it once or twice but it's too close to the guardrail so I don't like to let it. Now they repainted the lines and I think the guy was drunk or something. I'm pretty sure the new line will send you into the guardrail at one point if you don't cross it. I'm really curious how Autosteer would handle it but it's too risky. My point is that technically that's in a supported area. You have to know its limits and pay attention no matter where you use it.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

Still get a black backup camera randomly. At least the biggest problem I was having under 32.11 seems to have been fixed. The streaming audio buffering every few seconds. That’s a relief.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JustTheTip said:


> Still get a black backup camera randomly.


How long does it last, typically?


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

Wo


iChris93 said:


> How long does it last, typically?


Worst one didn't go away at all for at least 10 seconds until I started to actually back up. It's definitely some software/display bug. Seems that actually backing up got the camera to display properly. I'll test some more when it happens again.


----------



## kataleen (Jan 28, 2019)

JustTheTip said:


> Wo
> 
> Worst one didn't go away at all for at least 10 seconds until I started to actually back up. It's definitely some software/display bug. Seems that actually backing up got the camera to display properly. I'll test some more when it happens again.


I've been facing this for months. Put in reverse, black screen. It seems random and lasts anywhere between 2 seconds and loosing my patience. Cycling to drive and reverse again fixes it momentarily. At one point I think I waited for about 10 seconds and gave up.


----------



## sterickson (Sep 6, 2018)

I had to come here and see what this update did. I just installed it, and was afraid it disabled the smart summon, because of idiot Telsa owners doing dumb and dangerous things with it.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Do we have any idea what bugs this was intended to fix?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> Do we have any idea what bugs this was intended to fix?


We never know that, do we?


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I just got this update, and I haven't actually driven with it yet, but my wife did pick me up from the train station.

Does anyone else get the impression the backup camera video is way way higher quality than before, at least at night? It struck me as a pretty dramatic difference.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

FRC said:


> We never know that, do we?


Not 100% of course. But usually we have a good report of the bugs from posts in the thread of the outgoing software. Doesn't seem like that this time.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux (Feb 18, 2019)

DocScott said:


> I just got this update, and I haven't actually driven with it yet, but my wife did pick me up from the train station.
> 
> Does anyone else get the impression the backup camera video is way way higher quality than before, at least at night? It struck me as a pretty dramatic difference.


I had noticed the image is a lot clearer but this was the same in the previous version I had (2019.24.4 and .24.1 I think)


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

JWardell said:


> If any window is open, then the button will close them al no matter where their position. Vent will open them all a few inches.
> I tested a few versions ago last week, but tried vent in the rain...the windows did not re-close. Of course I only had a minute or two of patience... I can see them adding this feature eventually, or also arguing that it is dangerous to unexpectedly close windows if someone or an animal has a finger/paw in there. Would need a loud beep and message on display that windows will be closing in 10.. 9.. 8...


Has anyone tested whether the window stops closing on a finger hanging out of it? Interested in the answer, but not enough to test it myself.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Dr. J said:


> Has anyone tested whether the window stops closing on a finger hanging out of it? Interested in the answer, but not enough to test it myself.
> 
> View attachment 29649


Use a hot dog!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Dr. J said:


> Has anyone tested whether the window stops closing on a finger hanging out of it? Interested in the answer, but not enough to test it myself.
> 
> View attachment 29649


someone did say they tested it out and it stops, but not as softly as their garage door safety override.

ETA: here's the post I was thinking of
https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...provements-9-25-2019.6304/page-18#post-255995


----------



## slotti (May 29, 2018)

Noticed a big difference in the AP nag coming from 32.11 going to 32.11.1.
32.11 was annoyingly short intervals around 30 seconds. 32.11.1 has pushed it back out to around 50 seconds, which is similar to what it was before V10.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

slotti said:


> Noticed a big difference in the AP nag coming from 32.11 going to 32.11.1.
> 32.11 was annoyingly short intervals around 30 seconds. 32.11.1 has pushed it back out to around 50 seconds, which is similar to what it was before V10.


My understanding is that it is distance based. So if you were going faster on 32.11 you would get them more frequently than 32.11.1.


----------



## slotti (May 29, 2018)

doubt that I was going faster.....I am in Los Angeles, average speed is always soooooooo 😂. I guess I'll have to do some experimenting now....if it is indeed distance based, it shouldn't nag me more than every 10 minutes on my commute on the 405....


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

slotti said:


> doubt that I was going faster.....I am in Los Angeles, average speed is always soooooooo 😂. I guess I'll have to do some experimenting now....if it is indeed distance based, it shouldn't nag me more than every 10 minutes on my commute on the 405....


on 32.11 I could get to work (about an hr drive) without any nags, mostly all under 20mph freeway traffic, hands randomly on the wheel as I felt it may need overtaking, but plenty of time without them on the wheel as well - certainly longer gaps than 30 seconds


----------



## Gregrt (Apr 8, 2017)

Twice while driving after this 11.1 update, i get 2 quick chimes and my interior lights come on . I think it is the same as when you stop car goes in park and handles present. Yes this is model S. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

ok - testing out the nag timing this morning...
1 - started out at 50mph (yay friday!) and slowed to 20 just before the nag - 49 seconds
2 - mostly 20mph with some slower) - 22 seconds
3 - mostly under 10mph - 90 seconds

so the 2nd test was interesting that at the slower speed, it alerted much quicker than the previous faster speed - maybe because it was directly after another nag?


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> ok - testing out the nag timing this morning...
> 1 - started out at 50mph (yay friday!) and slowed to 20 just before the nag - 49 seconds
> 2 - mostly 20mph with some slower) - 22 seconds
> 3 - mostly under 10mph - 90 seconds
> ...


Interesting that you got one as short as 22 seconds at slow speed. I haven't done nag testing yet on this version, but I did on 32.11. I got the same results on 32.11 that I measured on various v9 releases over the past year.

At steady 70mph the nag is always at 30 seconds in my tests. Variance of only a couple seconds between trials.

At other speeds I haven't recorded my exact results, but at speeds varying around 60mph +/- 10mph I usually see a time around 45 seconds. At very slow traffic speeds I usually see a number around 60 seconds +/- 10 seconds.

When I run the tests, I spin the thumb wheel to start to be sure that it has registered my steering input and then I keep my hands completely of the wheel.

I haven't noticed any difference in nag frequency in any recent releases.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

FRC said:


> Use a hot dog!


Like this?


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

FRC said:


> Use a hot dog!


bjorn refrence ftw

@Dr. J like this


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

JustTheTip said:


> Still get a black backup camera randomly. At least the biggest problem I was having under 32.11 seems to have been fixed. The streaming audio buffering every few seconds. That's a relief.


Mine have been flawless for at least a month.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> My understanding is that it is distance based. So if you were going faster on 32.11 you would get them more frequently than 32.11.1.


Someone somewhere on the Internet said (so it must be true) that the nag is an amalgam of your speed (in mph) and seconds of time adding up to "90".

Examples: Speed is 30 mph. 90 minus 30 equals 60 seconds to next nag; Speed is 60 mph. 90 minus 60 equals 30 seconds to nag; and Speed is 75 mph. 90 minus 75 equals 15 seconds to next nag.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Mike said:


> Someone somewhere on the Internet said (so it must be true) that the nag is an amalgam of your speed (in mph) and seconds of time adding up to "90".
> 
> Examples: Speed is 30 mph. 90 minus 30 equals 60 seconds to next nag; Speed is 60 mph. 90 minus 60 equals 30 seconds to nag; and Speed is 75 mph. 90 minus 75 equals 15 seconds to next nag.


What happens at 91? Neverending nag?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FRC said:


> What happens at 91? Neverending nag?


You cannot set AP above 90.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Long Ranger said:


> I haven't noticed any difference in nag frequency in any recent releases.


I haven't either. Or rather, I've noticed that I almost never get a nag now. It may be that I'm certifiably trained to always have my hand on the wheel, providing just the right amount of torque.


----------



## Hugh_Jassol (Jan 31, 2019)

Mike said:


> Someone somewhere on the Internet said (so it must be true) that the nag is an amalgam of your speed (in mph) and seconds of time adding up to "90".
> 
> Examples: Speed is 30 mph. 90 minus 30 equals 60 seconds to next nag; Speed is 60 mph. 90 minus 60 equals 30 seconds to nag; and Speed is 75 mph. 90 minus 75 equals 15 seconds to next nag.


At 80 I can definitely not touch the wheel for longer than 10s.... but this will give me something to do on the commute home anyway


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Mike said:


> Someone somewhere on the Internet said (so it must be true) that the nag is an amalgam of your speed (in mph) and seconds of time adding up to "90".
> 
> Examples: Speed is 30 mph. 90 minus 30 equals 60 seconds to next nag; Speed is 60 mph. 90 minus 60 equals 30 seconds to nag; and Speed is 75 mph. 90 minus 75 equals 15 seconds to next nag.


based on my data from this morning, that obviously isnt accurate.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

This release has been pretty solid other than the following 2 issues that I've experienced the last few days:

Automatic lane changes (user-initiated and NoA-initiated) have problems on I394 here in Minneapolis where the car will either:
Show the visuals like it is going to make the lane change & turns on the blinker (but just sits in the same lane)
Attempt the lane change but immediately bail out of it regardless if cars around around or not
NOTE: This freeway has grooves in the concrete which I believe the car is incorrectly picking up as curbs

When they work automatic lane changes seem slower than previous v9 releases (car seems to pause longer) even with mad max mode enabled.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

dburkland said:


> When they work automatic lane changes seem slower than previous v9 releases (car seems to pause longer) even with mad max mode enabled.


I agree with this


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

dburkland said:


> When they work automatic lane changes seem slower than previous v9 releases (car seems to pause longer) even with mad max mode enabled.





iChris93 said:


> I agree with this


I feel like I must have a whole different update than you guys. Auto lane change is phenomenal for me. I've driven over 1000 miles the last few days and there is simply no longer that really pregnant pause (which frequently used to lose the moment of opportunity) when changing lanes. I absolutely love V10.


----------



## JoeP (Sep 7, 2018)

I think lane changes have improved in recent updates. I did a round trip to LA when i first got 10 in early access and it bailed out of lane changes frequently, it seems to do that less now.

However one frustrating thing is the car seems quite wimpy taking curves in AP. I do a lot of mountain driving and it goes somewhat slower than most drivers do on curves (2 lane highway). This isnt new for 10 though i noticed it in 9 quite a bit too. I end up rising the accellerater a little to make the car keep up with traffic.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Bigriver said:


> I haven't either. Or rather, I've noticed that I almost never get a nag now. It may be that I'm certifiably trained to always have my hand on the wheel, providing just the right amount of torque.


That's been the case for me for a few months now. I found a comfortable way to hold the wheel and never get nags anymore.  Adapt and overcome.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> I agree with this


In NOA the turn signal now comes on sooner. Even before you are informed that the lane change is going to happen sometimes if you have confirmation turned off. 
The speed of the actual lane change can actually be faster at times it really depends on the situation. All moves are more confident and intentional now. You won't see nearly as many aborted lane changes. 
Also a new feature was added to allow the car to gently nudge it's way in to a lane in slower traffic. (not sure what the max speed is for that yet)
My M3 did this for the first time this morning in heavy traffic moving around 10 miles an hour. Was kind of a surprise, but the car did it exactly as I would have, and the driver to my right and slightly behind backed off and let me in.

A side note, when V10 was installed on my M3 it changed my NOA setting to Mad Max mode. I don't typically use that option. Just a heads up.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

The car seems to blink forever now before executing a lane change. Mine on NOA are now consistently 11 blinks from start (before notification gong), to the car actually getting over into the next lane. Used to be around 6-7. If the car is confident enough to start blinking, it needs to start moving. I personally would prefer a notification gong, about 2 second pause for me to cancel if I want, then it start blinking and moving at the same time.


----------



## Hugh_Jassol (Jan 31, 2019)

Long Ranger said:


> Interesting that you got one as short as 22 seconds at slow speed. I haven't done nag testing yet on this version, but I did on 32.11. I got the same results on 32.11 that I measured on various v9 releases over the past year.
> 
> At steady 70mph the nag is always at 30 seconds in my tests. Variance of only a couple seconds between trials.
> 
> ...


Last night on the way home I did some testing. On the freeway at freeway speeds (~50+ mph) I was consistently getting 30s from hands-off to first appearance of the nag. Didn't matter how fast I was going.

When I hit stop-and-go traffic, I was getting 2.5 minutes or so. It was hard to not have to touch the wheel for that long with the merges and whatnot on my particular route.

Not personally confirmed, but from what I've seen in videos/posted it seems what changed was the nag on non-freeway, non-divided roads. That seems to be ~15s or so.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

I also feel like the lane changed are a lot slower now. But it could be what Dogwhistle is saying -- that it is signaling a lot sooner, giving the impression that the lane changes are a lot slower. I feel like it's forever. When you use the turn signal to force a lane change it's so fast and smooth. The autolane changes need to be the same thing, with maybe 1-2 seconds to cancel if needed.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Bigriver said:


> I feel like I must have a whole different update than you guys. Auto lane change is phenomenal for me. I've driven over 1000 miles the last few days and there is simply no longer that really pregnant pause (which frequently used to lose the moment of opportunity) when changing lanes. I absolutely love V10.


Do you have confirm turned off?


----------



## Daryl (Feb 10, 2019)

Dogwhistle said:


> The car seems to blink forever now before executing a lane change. Mine on NOA are now consistently 11 blinks from start (before notification gong), to the car actually getting over into the next lane.


In some states there is a minimum amount of time you have to signal before you change lanes. I've been told that in California it is 5 seconds, but I haven't confirmed that. I don't know what it is in Delaware, but that might be why some of us complain more about the time to change lanes than others, as the car is adjusting to state laws.


----------



## BLDRN3R (Feb 28, 2018)

bwilson4web said:


> Discovered "Sentry" inhibits the update but finally got it done. Now testing:


What do you mean sentry inhibits? is this a thing?

I have the notification to download and connected to home wifi, but its not downloading, you think its because I have sentry enabled?


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I was at the dog park and wanted to install the update while the critters were in the park. I got an error message that mentioned 'sentry.' I turned it off and the installation worked fine. The dogs didn't mind the longer time at the park.

Bob Wilson


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

BLDRN3R said:


> What do you mean sentry inhibits? is this a thing?
> 
> I have the notification to download and connected to home wifi, but its not downloading, you think its because I have sentry enabled?


Sentry mode will not keep you from getting update notifications, but you can not install an update with Sentry Mode turned on. A notice will pop up telling you to turn it off.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Today while listening to music via the native Spotify app I heard a loud pop from the front of the car and then all of a sudden all but the rear speakers were dead (no sub either). A reboot of the MCU resolved the issue however this is the first time something like this has happened. Anybody else?


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

dburkland said:


> Today while listening to music via the native Spotify app I heard a loud pop from the front of the car and then all of a sudden all but the rear speakers were dead (no sub either). A reboot of the MCU resolved the issue however this is the first time something like this has happened. Anybody else?


I've seen others in another forum (can't remember which one) report this. I don't think it's a V10 issue but it should be looked in to as that can be extremely jarring and it can also damage your sound system.


----------



## Strangely (Sep 13, 2017)

dburkland said:


> Today while listening to music via the native Spotify app I heard a loud pop from the front of the car and then all of a sudden all but the rear speakers were dead (no sub either). A reboot of the MCU resolved the issue however this is the first time something like this has happened. Anybody else?


This also happened to me and was cured with a reboot.

Also on Sunday my autopilot got disabled even though I dont recall seeing a warning when starting the car. It took a couple of reboots to get this back and aside from the symptom of not having autopilot, It was only rendering road lines, with no other cars present on the screen. Quite unnerving really once you are used to them being there and using it as a backup to using mirrors for blind spots etc.


----------



## Towerman (Jan 11, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> You cannot set AP above 90.


Not only can you not set it above 90, but if you are already on AP and you need to accelerate (let's say suddenly) beyond 90 you'll go to Tesla jail "No AP for the rest of this trip" grrrrrr.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Towerman said:


> Not only can you not set it above 90, but if you are already on AP and you need to accelerate (let's say suddenly) beyond 90 you'll go to Tesla jail "No AP for the rest of this trip" grrrrrr.


That's how I know.


----------



## srjinatl (Oct 10, 2018)

Strangely said:


> This also happened to me and was cured with a reboot.
> 
> Also on Sunday my autopilot got disabled even though I dont recall seeing a warning when starting the car. It took a couple of reboots to get this back and aside from the symptom of not having autopilot, It was only rendering road lines, with no other cars present on the screen. Quite unnerving really once you are used to them being there and using it as a backup to using mirrors for blind spots etc.


I had the same happen to me yesterday - autopilot / cruise was threw an error on screen every time. I tried rebooting during the drive - but no change. When I went out to lunch later in the day - there was no issue - as well as on the drive home from work, etc. Guess it was some sort of momentary sensor glitch which caused the system to disable it. Not sure it was related to V10 specifically.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

BLDRN3R said:


> What do you mean sentry inhibits? is this a thing?
> 
> I have the notification to download and connected to home wifi, but its not downloading, you think its because I have sentry enabled?


FWIW: there was a "thing" a while back where leaving the thumb drive in the car for an update was causing a small but statistically significant number of errors or issues with an update. I always remove mine from the vehicle (part of a small checklist of stuff) prior to start of an update.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

First time today for this observation: when employing reverse and using drivers side tilted exterior mirror to avoid curb rash on drivers side rims, the mirrors did tilt, but the drivers side was only 50% of normal (could not easily see curb without some gymnastics).

Tried tilting drivers mirror down more while in reverse and "saving", to no avail. 

One cycle of going into drive and then back into reverse and the mirror again assumed only 50% of normal tilt.

Sent a bug report.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Mike said:


> First time today for this observation: when employing reverse and using drivers side tilted exterior mirror to avoid curb rash on drivers side rims, the mirrors did tilt, but the drivers side was only 50% of normal (could not easily see curb without some gymnastics).
> 
> Tried tilting drivers mirror down more while in reverse and "saving", to no avail.
> 
> ...


this sounds similar to the profile only changing the steering wheel location, but not the seat. (which mine have done 2x now since V10). in the case of the profile error, tapping it on the screen moves the seat. If you notice the mirrors not moving correction again when you go into reverse, try going back to another gear then back to reverse and see if they are positioned correctly.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

srjinatl said:


> I had the same happen to me yesterday - autopilot / cruise was threw an error on screen every time. I tried rebooting during the drive - but no change. When I went out to lunch later in the day - there was no issue - as well as on the drive home from work, etc. Guess it was some sort of momentary sensor glitch which caused the system to disable it. Not sure it was related to V10 specifically.


Sounds like the return of a V9 bug from earlier this year where AP would stop working until the car slept, and reboots wouldn't help.
Sleep to fix NOA
Autopilot Features Not Working


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> this sounds similar to the profile only changing the steering wheel location, but not the seat. (which mine have done 2x now since V10). in the case of the profile error, tapping it on the screen moves the seat. If you notice the mirrors not moving correction again when you go into reverse, try going back to another gear then back to reverse and see if they are positioned correctly.


I did that numerous times and it was drivers side mirror only, and tilting it down whilst in reverse (and hitting save) would only result in a 50% tilt on the next cycle thru gears to reverse.

100% software issue as mirror easily tilts all the way down when adjusting it to do so.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mike said:


> First time today for this observation: when employing reverse and using drivers side tilted exterior mirror to avoid curb rash on drivers side rims, the mirrors did tilt, but the drivers side was only 50% of normal (could not easily see curb without some gymnastics).
> 
> Tried tilting drivers mirror down more while in reverse and "saving", to no avail.


I created a "Parking" driver mode that's the same as my normal mode, except the mirrors are pointed downwards. I generally don't like having the mirrors tilt down when I'm reversing, so I created this specific mode that I use only when parallel parking.

My normal driver's side mirror position is to have the mirror almost completely outwards as far as it will go. That seems to cause some sort of issue, as for the longest time only the passenger mirror would tilt down when I engaged my "Parking" mode. I decided to just live with it, since I'm almost always parallel parking with the passenger side against the curb. But in a recent software update, it appeared that my driver's mirror started tilting downward as I had initially intended. So there may have been some sort of update made recently to controlling mirrors, which helped my situation but unfortunately created a problem for yours.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

OK, I am really not liking AP / NOA on this car. I've had it almost a week now and put almost 600 miles on this iteration. To me, the car is very, very nervous. My issues:

Car corrects it's line too much. Kind of nervously hunting back and forth in relation to other traffic. This isn't quite as bad on the open road, but it's still there. In traffic, it's constantly making subtle moves away from cars. Not smooth, but sharp little jigs. 

Car treats acceleration / deceleration like a kid learning to drive. TACC was never as smooth as human driving (Porsche ACC is MUCH smoother) but this is an entire step in the wrong direction, especially on acceleration. So. Many. Brief. Stabs. At. The. Pedal. I have a pretty high tolerance for this stuff and even I find it to be highly annoying. My wife hasn't ridden in the car yet since this update but I feel like this would be the last straw in her banning Autopilot from any drive where she's in the car. 

I've tried changing to chill, tried setting the following distance back. Doesn't matter if I'm on NOA or not. 

It's bad. 

Going to try a hard reboot. Does anyone know if that helps?


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Needsdecaf said:


> OK, I am really not liking AP / NOA on this car. I've had it almost a week now and put almost 600 miles on this iteration. To me, the car is very, very nervous. My issues:
> 
> Car corrects it's line too much. Kind of nervously hunting back and forth in relation to other traffic. This isn't quite as bad on the open road, but it's still there. In traffic, it's constantly making subtle moves away from cars. Not smooth, but sharp little jigs.
> 
> ...


One thing that is new in V10 is the car moves within the lane to avoid being too close to things. I say things because I'm not sure exactly what the logic is that makes it move in the lane. I've witnessed it do it several times. I've also witnessed it not do it when I wish it would. Personally I think this is a much-needed feature. It's not perfect yet but I'm sure it will improve. But I suppose some may not like this feature. I just point that out as you may mistake that for correcting the line.

I think the acceleration delay after a stop was annoying and I would supplement with the throttle. There were a lot of complaints about this that Tesla was responding to. Perhaps this needs a setting because I'm definitely happier with the way it is now versus V9. There is room for improvement as well to make it more human-like though and appease people that don't want a large gap opening and people that don't want whiplash.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

M3OC Rules said:


> One thing that is new in V10 is the car moves within the lane to avoid being too close to things. I say things because I'm not sure exactly what the logic is that makes it move in the lane. I've witnessed it do it several times. I've also witnessed it not do it when I wish it would.


Yep, I've noticed this too. With this build of software, sometimes it will shy away from a large truck beside me, and other times it does not. But as you say, Tesla will continue to improve the algorithm.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

Yesterday evening I was driving home on Autopilot on a multi-lane highway. A large 18 wheeler was 2 lanes over on the left from me when I signaled to move the car one lane left (closer to the truck, but it was still another lane away). The car started to move, then aborted and moved back to its starting position. I had to look around to double check my intended lane to see if something was lurking in my blindspot. Nope, it was the 18 wheeler two lanes over that spooked Autopilot.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

M3OC Rules said:


> One thing that is new in V10 is the car moves within the lane to avoid being too close to things. I say things because I'm not sure exactly what the logic is that makes it move in the lane. I've witnessed it do it several times. I've also witnessed it not do it when I wish it would. Personally I think this is a much-needed feature. It's not perfect yet but I'm sure it will improve. But I suppose some may not like this feature. I just point that out as you may mistake that for correcting the line.
> .


Yes, aware of this feature. To me, it was needed in maybe 1 case in 100. And we have quite a few trucks on the road out here. Now, it's dodging and weaving even with normal sized cars, and even does it an extend on a completely empty road. I get the intent, but the form was WAY overdone, IMO.



M3OC Rules said:


> I think the acceleration delay after a stop was annoying and I would supplement with the throttle. There were a lot of complaints about this that Tesla was responding to. Perhaps this needs a setting because I'm definitely happier with the way it is now versus V9. There is room for improvement as well to make it more human-like though and appease people that don't want a large gap opening and people that don't want whiplash.


I agree, that's improved. And it needed to be. I will clarify my beef: on the move, at highway speeds. Going from, say, 65-70. Or if it wants to close the distance to a car in front. It'll spurt. Forward. With. Several. Stabs. You can see the green line spike, 3, 4, 5 6 times. Never noticed this behavior nearly to this degree. Maybe I should take a video on the way home.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I haven't taken a long trip with v10 yet, but did get in a 15 mile commute today, mostly on interstates. I have AP but not NOA.

My initial impression is that AP is a bit better in the normal use cases, but at the expense of some cases a bit outside of the intended use (details below). Frankly, I'm fine with that; it's the direction I've long been saying I hope they go in, so that they nail it's behavior under some circumstances before they worry about extending it to some circumstances. I want L3 on interstates before it's L2 everywhere in every circumstance.

The specific behavior that I think has gotten worse outside the main use case is speed on on-ramps and off-ramps. AP used to handle those situations just fine, often slowing for an off-ramp without my either having to adjust the speed or disengage, particularly if there was a car somewhere ahead of me on the off-ramp. But today on v10 it repeatedly showed the intention of taking the off-ramps at full highway speed, regardless of whether it turned, had a slower-moving car fifty yards ahead, or whatever. On v9 I'd usually disengage at the bottom of an off-ramp like that; today I'd have to disengage at the top. Same thing for on-ramps; I used to be able to engage at the bottom of the on-ramp, but now it seems like I'd better wait until the merge.

In exchange, AP on the interstate itself is maybe a bit more human-like, although I haven't driven enough to be sure. Today, in fast but moderate traffic with curving interstates, lots of people merging in and off at speed, etc. (New York suburban driving), it was uneventful, which is good. 

As I said above, if that's the trade-off, I'll take it!


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Just did a foot on brake re-boot followed by a full shutdown for 5 minutes. We will see what happens on the ride home.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

M3OC Rules said:


> One thing that is new in V10 is the car moves within the lane to avoid being too close to things. I say things because I'm not sure exactly what the logic is that makes it move in the lane. I've witnessed it do it several times. I've also witnessed it not do it when I wish it would. Personally I think this is a much-needed feature. It's not perfect yet but I'm sure it will improve. But I suppose some may not like this feature. I just point that out as you may mistake that for correcting the line.
> 
> I think the acceleration delay after a stop was annoying and I would supplement with the throttle. There were a lot of complaints about this that Tesla was responding to. Perhaps this needs a setting because I'm definitely happier with the way it is now versus V9. There is room for improvement as well to make it more human-like though and appease people that don't want a large gap opening and people that don't want whiplash.


To your first point, I didn't see the positive experience of moving within a lane at all on 400 mile drive on Saturday. The lane centering was so bad that my passenger in front right seat said to turn off AP because it was freakishly close to an 18 wheeler hugging their left line. I agree, way too close. BTW I was in the left lane and a nice shoulder lane to my left and plenty of room to give that 18 wheeler a wide berth.

Acceleration delay, I am glad you mentioned this. I thought I experience that improvement and now I am sure. Glad that was addressed. I am no longer stepping on the pedal after a traffic light and TACC.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> I created a "Parking" driver mode that's the same as my normal mode, except the mirrors are pointed downwards. I generally don't like having the mirrors tilt down when I'm reversing, so I created this specific mode that I use only when parallel parking.
> 
> My normal driver's side mirror position is to have the mirror almost completely outwards as far as it will go. That seems to cause some sort of issue, as for the longest time only the passenger mirror would tilt down when I engaged my "Parking" mode. I decided to just live with it, since I'm almost always parallel parking with the passenger side against the curb. But in a recent software update, it appeared that my driver's mirror started tilting downward as I had initially intended. So there may have been some sort of update made recently to controlling mirrors, which helped my situation but unfortunately created a problem for yours.


I hear you about having the drivers mirror set correctly to eliminate what is known as "the blind spot".

16 months ago, day one of ownership, I had to set the mirror at the 90% correct position because setting it outwards any more created issues with it moving into the tilted position while in reverse.

FWIW, today the drivers side mirror was tilting at 100% specification.

But my seat back did not assume its correct amount of tilt when I first switched from easy entry profile to my driver profile.

Using the seat back control button, I pushed on that button until the seat back automatically stopped at its correct position for my driver profile.

This has happened numerous times in the past few weeks.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Mike said:


> I hear you about having the drivers mirror set correctly to eliminate what is known as "the blind spot".
> 
> 16 months ago, day one of ownership, I had to set the mirror at the 90% correct position because setting it outwards any more created issues with it moving into the tilted position while in reverse.
> 
> ...


just tap your profile name on the screen if the seat doesn't set correctly. no need to manually adjust it. it'll correct any errors from the automatic switching to your profile.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> just tap your profile name on the screen if the seat doesn't set correctly. no need to manually adjust it. it'll correct any errors from the automatic switching to your profile.


To confirm my understanding: I literally just tap my profile name as it is shown at the top of the UI, I don't have to open up the profile dialog box and tap my profile from within that dialog box. Thanks.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Mike said:


> To confirm my understanding: I literally just tap my profile name as it is shown at the top of the UI, I don't have to open up the profile dialog box and tap my profile from within that dialog box. Thanks.


correct - as if selecting it when switching from another
IIRC, last time I did this (which was only yesterday), I tapped my name and it brought up the list of profiles, and I tapped my name from that list - so technically, you are tapping your name 2x


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> correct - as if selecting it when switching from another
> IIRC, last time I did this (which was only yesterday), I tapped my name and it brought up the list of profiles, and I tapped my name from that list - so technically, you are tapping your name 2x


Awesome , two taps, thanks.

Those two taps can now join my two taps every time I want the seat heater to change its current state at the start of the day or at high noon


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Wasn't getting this update, so I did a power down (wait 5 min) restart and the update started immediately. Coincidence? Not sure, but I'm going to put this experience in my back pocket. Now waiting for 12.1.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

With this version, my Slacker stream keeps stopping, as if there was loss of signal, but in areas with good coverage and lots of bars showing. Tapping pause and play again gives an option to retry; tapping retry starts a new song. This was happening to me roughly every ten minutes.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> I agree, that's improved. And it needed to be. I will clarify my beef: on the move, at highway speeds. Going from, say, 65-70. Or if it wants to close the distance to a car in front. It'll spurt. Forward. With. Several. Stabs. You can see the green line spike, 3, 4, 5 6 times. Never noticed this behavior nearly to this degree. Maybe I should take a video on the way home.


Here is my video. Watch the black bar (not green duh) oscillate back and forth. I was following a car on front of me that was accelerating and it was accelerating evenly.


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm not one to complain too much about the autopilot, as I accept that it is a beta feature, and really a driver aid, not true self driving. But, I've been having difficulties with it on V10 that I was not having on V9. The scary one is this brief clip (5 seconds):





It's a bit hard to tell the in the video, because it loses the seat of the pants feel. The car takes an abrupt swerve towards the barrier, and the correction is me immediately taking control. The swerve was abrupt enough that it prompted the kids in the back to scream, and then ask to do it again.

My primary theory is that the vision system got confused and decided the black skid marks are the lane lines. The alternative theory is that the skid marks are from a previous Tesla that went towards the shoulder at the same spot, and the driver decided to slam on the brakes instead of turning the wheel . The actual lane lines are not hard for human eyes to see, even if they don't show well on the camera.

The other problem I've had twice now, is NOA not taking an exit. My normal commuting home exit is a mile long lane that terminates in an exit. NOA has no problem with that, because I have plenty of time to put the car in the lane, and it just follows it. If that is backed up, the map will suggest I take an earlier exit, which is the typical short deceleration lane and then exit. Both times NOA has wanted to take that exit since V10, it has missed it. The car just drives straight and never moves over, despite navigation announcing the exit, and the turn signal coming on.

The first time it missed the exit the navigation started announcing upcoming turns as if I had taken the exit. To me, this suggests it might be a GPS issue, and not a NOA issue.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

WTF?!?!


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Needsdecaf said:


> Here is my video. Watch the black bar (not green duh) oscillate back and forth. I was following a car on front of me that was accelerating and it was accelerating evenly.


Thanks for the video.

I don't think that would bother me. If I watch the speed rather than the bar, it climbs rapidly at first, then more slowly, but any "spurt" wasn't responsible for a change of more than about 1 mph. I'd be curious to see a human doing the same maneuver and how steady the black line stays if the driver wasn't primarily focussed on being super-duper-even.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JML said:


> The swerve was abrupt enough that it prompted the kids in the back to scream, and then ask to do it again.


That's hilarious! 


> My primary theory is that the vision system got confused and decided the black skid marks are the lane lines.


That seems most likely to me.

It might be worth dictating a bug report immediately after one of these events occur. But that may not be necessary - my understanding is that Tesla generally downloads instances where a user takes over from autopilot in order to analyze why, so they will hopefully automatically capture this instance. Hopefully it'll be noticed among all of the other noise, such as me taking over to avoid a pothole every day.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

DocScott said:


> Thanks for the video.
> 
> I don't think that would bother me. If I watch the speed rather than the bar, it climbs rapidly at first, then more slowly, but any "spurt" wasn't responsible for a change of more than about 1 mph. I'd be curious to see a human doing the same maneuver and how steady the black line stays if the driver wasn't primarily focussed on being super-duper-even.


The problem is it's more noticeable by feel than anything else. It's not like if you ignored the bar, you'd never know it's there. You feel it in your back. Feels super jerky.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> The problem is it's more noticeable by feel than anything else. It's not like if you ignored the bar, you'd never know it's there. You feel it in your back. Feels super jerky.


What was the TACC follow distance setting? How far in front was the car you were following?


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Needsdecaf said:


> The problem is it's more noticeable by feel than anything else. It's not like if you ignored the bar, you'd never know it's there. You feel it in your back. Feels super jerky.


I agree it's really hard to tell what it would feel like from video. It's also different if you're a passenger or a driver. The driver driving a stick, for example, could feel like a normal casual drive while the passenger's head is snapping back and forth. I've had phantom braking where it only drops like one mile an hour. A video wouldn't show anything but if you were in the car you absolutely perceive it. I also think about the video not doing the experience justice every time I see one of those full self-driving videos or even my TeslaCam videos of a car getting too close. I get your point but only because I have v10 in my car and have perceived it.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

RichEV said:


> What was the TACC follow distance setting? How far in front was the car you were following?


This has happened on settings 1-4. I believe I was on 2 at the time. So whatever that is.

I was right behind the car in stop / go and this was as it was accelerating away.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> This has happened on settings 1-4. I believe I was on 2 at the time. So whatever that is.
> 
> I was right behind the car in stop / go and this was as it was accelerating away.


I'm 99% sure the # is car lengths based on speed .


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Reliev said:


> I'm 99% sure the # is car lengths based on speed .


The length of a car is not speed dependent.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Reliev said:


> I'm 99% sure the # is car lengths based on speed .


Much more closely related to how much time you are behind the car in front than car lengths.


----------



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> The length of a car is not speed dependent.


I believe that many physicists would disagree with you on that point. You can look up Special Relativity for more information.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

11.1 turned out to be a NOA train wreck for me. Getting 12.1 right now. Merging was horrid to non-existent, lane changes barely worked. I'm hoping that is why 12.1 is being pushed out so quickly. I know they had a NOA regression issue in V10 just prior to release, I'm not convinced they addressed the issue completely prior to V10's initial push due to upper management pressure. Will find out tomorrow if NOA has been fixed.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

ibgeek said:


> 11.1 turned out to be a NOA train wreck for me. Getting 12.1 right now. Merging was horrid to non-existent, lane changes barely worked. I'm hoping that is why 12.1 is being pushed out so quickly. I know they had a NOA regression issue in V10 just prior to release, I'm not convinced they addressed the issue completely prior to V10's initial push due to upper management pressure. Will find out tomorrow if NOA has been fixed.


Can you quote a source on the regression of NOA just prior to release?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

GDN said:


> Can you quote a source on the regression of NOA just prior to release?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174811595047763968


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

GDN said:


> Can you quote a source on the regression of NOA just prior to release?


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

ibgeek said:


> View attachment 29809


I'm not going to do that again. Just spent 25 minutes digging up a tweet to prove I'm not dishonest. Not worth my time.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Always a good idea to see what else might have been posted while you're searching.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Dr. J said:


> Always a good idea to see what else might have been posted while you're searching.


Yeah I saw that. :|


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

JML said:


> The alternative theory is that the skid marks are from a previous Tesla that went towards the shoulder at the same spot, and the driver decided to slam on the brakes instead of turning the wheel . .


Cars equipped with ABS don't leave skid marks.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks for the info, I inquired because the way it was stated was that it was as much of an opinion as it was a known fact. Good to know, however I can only say other than the lane pinging my NOA has been better and smoother than before. I've not had a single phantom braking event where I used to have several over a 6 mile stretch and my lane changes couldn't be more perfect. Two blinks and I'm starting the lane change that completes very well. 

It's very hard to understand how we all get different experiences from the same software, but am hopeful that whatever went wrong has been updated and is improved on tomorrow's drive.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

This afternoon and evening I drove from eastern Ontario thru Toronto (rush hour) to Guelph via HWY 401.

I use Mad Max, "4" for the follow distance and NOA with it set to require me to use the turn signal.

Over the three hour trip, I had perhaps only a half dozen times where I wanted (and manually executed) a fast lane change.

On this trip, I let the car do its thing.....even accepting use of the collector lanes and agreeing to its lane change recommendations.

And for the first time, I'm very impressed with the system.

A vast improvement over V9.

So much so, that when I arrived at destination around 2015, after crawling thru Toronto with the setting sun blinding me for about an hour, I was NOT tired from the drive.

Well done Tesla.

One area that could be improved: if one is being tailgated while in high speed traffic, the software should illuminate the brake lamps when one slows down, even if the slow down rate is not enough to trigger the tail lamps normally. There was one chap who almost rear ended me three (!) times as the brake lamps didn't provide him with the visual cue he normally must have been expecting based on his experiences.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> Do you have confirm turned off?


I usually drive with NOA requiring lane change confirmation. I do not accept about half of the NOA lane change suggestions. But when I do confirm the suggestion, the turn signal turns on and the lane change progresses quickly and smoothly. I experienced this throughout my recent 2300 mile trip, all on V10. It was quite a contrast to the long delays I used to get after I had confirmed to change lanes. On V9 there were many times I aborted the lane change or took over control because of the excessive delay.

Yesterday I turned off the option to require confirmation for about 100 miles. I hated it about as much as when I tried it shortly after no confirmation was first released. I see why others would say there is a delay in the lane change because there is a pause that is seemingly to see if I'm going to cancel it or not. And during this time, the cars around me see a turn signal but no movement which is confusing. I think this pause may actually be the same as when confirmation is required, but the difference is when the turn signal is turned on, which is an extremely important part of the process.

The NOA suggestions to change lanes which I don't agree with haven't really improved in V10 yet:
1) I get a large number of "change lanes to follow route" which are utter nonsense.
2) Construction lane closures ahead, yet NOA suggests I move into the lane that is ending.
3) Suggesting that I move into the passing lane when it makes more sense to get behind, not in front of, an upcoming speed demon.
4) suggesting that I move out of the passing lane IMMEDIATELY after I pass someone when there isn't much other traffic. I just don't need to cut back over so quickly.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

ahh sweet TIL @FRC @iChris93 thanks


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

GDN said:


> It's very hard to understand how we all get different experiences from the same software, but am hopeful that whatever went wrong has been updated and is improved on tomorrow's drive.


Yeah, I feel like there might be something that has to do with calibration after download that sometimes causes problems. For me it was the last v9 firmware that had rampant phantom braking. I didn't have that problem to that extent before or since.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

SimonMatthews said:


> Cars equipped with ABS don't leave skid marks.


I didn't realize we had Marisa Tomei here!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

M3OC Rules said:


> I didn't realize we had Marisa Tomei here!


And a reference for the kids:


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

"Excuse me your honor.....yoouuuuutttthhhhhsss"


----------



## JoeP (Sep 7, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> The length of a car is not speed dependent.


Surely you're aware of the Lorentz transformation.


----------



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

JoeP said:


> Surely you're aware of the Lorentz transformation.


I am aware of the entire Group of Lorentz Transformations in fact.


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

I seem stuck on 24.4

I used to get updates quite promptly, but not since I last went for service.

My car was on 2.4, and while at the service center my app popped up a “firmware update available” message. Then the app stopped working for a while while the service center was doing their thing.

When I picked up the car, it was still on 24.4 and there was no indication of an update being available.

Now it’s been over 2 months, I don’t think it’s ever been this long between updates so I’m wondering if something “broke” the update logic.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

PaulK said:


> Now it's been over 2 months, I don't think it's ever been this long between updates so I'm wondering if something "broke" the update logic.


Have you tried scheduling a service appointment and selecting "software update" from the menu of reasons for making the appointment? You probably won't actually have to take your car in for service, but it will bring the matter to the right people's attention.

I was stuck on a 20.x build for two months for no apparent reason. After trying the "Ask a Question" avenue unsuccessfully, what did the trick was scheduling a "software update" service appointment in the app. A service rep texted me within 48 hours, mentioning that: they'd pulled my update history and logs for analysis, everything looked clean, and they'd try pushing the latest update for my VIN. A few hours later, my car downloaded 28.x over LTE, and since then I've had no trouble with updates.


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

Thanks for the tip! I just tried that, will let you know what happens.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> OK, I am really not liking AP / NOA on this car. I've had it almost a week now and put almost 600 miles on this iteration. To me, the car is very, very nervous. My issues:
> 
> Car corrects it's line too much. Kind of nervously hunting back and forth in relation to other traffic. This isn't quite as bad on the open road, but it's still there. In traffic, it's constantly making subtle moves away from cars. Not smooth, but sharp little jigs.
> 
> ...


OK, so here's an interesting twist to my issue.

A week ago Friday, I had an unwelcome encounter with a concrete truck that resulted in two rocks breaking my windshield. To their credit, the North Houston service center has windshields in stock, and I made an appointment for this past Friday to get it fixed. The repairs were completed the same day.

Upon picking the car up and driving home, I noticed that AutoPilot was very wrong. As soon as I would engage, the car would dive to the right-most side of the lane I was in and hug the line. Would not center at all. Really hugged the line and got dangerously close to cars in the next lane over. So I abandoned AP and just used TACC for the rest of the ride home. I remember reading about the cameras needing to be calibrated after a windshield change and assumed that's what it was. When I googled it at home, I read that the Model 3 doesn't need this, and the camera self-calibrates over time. Supposedly anyway. So I didn't call service.

Saturday I drove the car for errands in the morning on local roads. ON the way home, on a 4 lane undivided highway, I tried AP for a bit and it seemed better.

This morning on the way to work as soon as I got on the highway I threw AP on. It was back to normal, lane centering. But more so, AP was WAY smoother than it had been last week. The ping-ponging back and forth within the lane is gone. Both at highway speeds and in slower moving highway traffic. Plus, weirdly, the acceleration / deceleration is as smooth as it has ever been. NOA commands were carried out quickly and without any real hesitation. Interesting.

My car never showed the "calibrating" graphic as it had when I first got it. But it definitely had to calibrate, judging by the "slammed on the right" situation that quickly went away.

Glad that's resolved...at least until I get upgraded to 12.2. LOL.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Needsdecaf said:


> OK, so here's an interesting twist to my issue.
> 
> A week ago Friday, I had an unwelcome encounter with a concrete truck that resulted in two rocks breaking my windshield. To their credit, the North Houston service center has windshields in stock, and I made an appointment for this past Friday to get it fixed. The repairs were completed the same day.
> 
> ...


I noticed that mine has improved substantially in the days since my 12.2 update as well. I think that maybe because there was such a rapid fire of updates the car never got a chance to stabilize.


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> Have you tried scheduling a service appointment and selecting "software update" from the menu of reasons for making the appointment? You probably won't actually have to take your car in for service, but it will bring the matter to the right people's attention.
> 
> I was stuck on a 20.x build for two months for no apparent reason. After trying the "Ask a Question" avenue unsuccessfully, what did the trick was scheduling a "software update" service appointment in the app. A service rep texted me within 48 hours, mentioning that: they'd pulled my update history and logs for analysis, everything looked clean, and they'd try pushing the latest update for my VIN. A few hours later, my car downloaded 28.x over LTE, and since then I've had no trouble with updates.


Thanks for the suggestion. It worked as you said it would. They sent me a text and pushed v10 to my car. Thanks again.


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

Kevinkan said:


> After installed V10 2019.32.11. the smart summon have error message " an issue ws encoutered when reading camera data" and last night with another update of V10 2019.32.11.1, i thought problem going to be fix, but it still the same ..
> 
> Have anyone have the same problem?


I have the same issue and havent found a fix yet. Have you?


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

You guys should really be on 12.2 by now. Not sure if that's the fix but I would ping support and see about getting that update. It resolves some AP issues as well.


----------

